# Need Help to access VOD & Direct Cinema!



## Cdace (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been trying to figure this out but have not had any luck. I have a HR24-500 unit which evidently has an internal DECA. I also purchased a DECA Broadband Adapter 1MRO-01. I have Optimum as my internet provider and my linksys wireless router is in a different room not located near the Directv box. How do I set this up so I can connect to the internet so I can access the Direct Cinema option? Thanks


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cdace said:


> I have been trying to figure this out but have not had any luck. I have a HR24-500 unit which evidently has an internal DECA. I also purchased a DECA Broadband Adapter 1MRO-01. I have Optimum as my internet provider and my linksys wireless router is in a different room not located near the Directv box. How do I set this up so I can connect to the internet so I can access the Direct Cinema option? Thanks


If you cannot conveniently run an ethernet cable from the router to the HR24 you can use a wireless connector-[there's more to the hookup than just that, though] I believe they are available via the company's site.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

This works very well, easy set up:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/NETGEAR...pter/1002457.p?id=1218207316028&skuId=1002457


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Cdace said:


> I have been trying to figure this out but have not had any luck. I have a HR24-500 unit which evidently has an internal DECA. I also purchased a DECA Broadband Adapter 1MRO-01. I have Optimum as my internet provider and my linksys wireless router is in a different room not located near the Directv box. How do I set this up so I can connect to the internet so I can access the Direct Cinema option? Thanks


You need the Wireless DECA WCCK for your router.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> You need the Wireless DECA WCCK for your router.


Why does he *need* that? He may be able to hard wire it, and davring suggested another alternative.

Alternatives are a good thing! :sure:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Why does he *need* that? He may be able to hard wire it, and davring suggested another alternative.
> 
> Alternatives are a good thing! :sure:





Cdace said:


> I have been trying to figure this out but have not had any luck. I have a HR24-500 unit which evidently has an internal DECA. I also purchased a DECA Broadband Adapter 1MRO-01. I have Optimum as my internet provider and *my linksys wireless router is in a different room not located near the Directv box.* How do I set this up so I can connect to the internet so I can access the Direct Cinema option? Thanks


That's why.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Why does he *need* that? He may be able to hard wire it, and davring suggested another alternative.
> 
> Alternatives are a good thing! :sure:


Alternatively, skip all of the DECA stuff and plug into the HR24 directly. If you're having to add DECA equipment to your system to take advantage of DECA, someone has clearly taken advantage of you.


----------



## Cdace (Jul 30, 2011)

So do I need the New Wireless Direct Cinema Connection Kit or is the NETGEAR - Universal Wi-Fi Adapter a good alternative? The Netgear Wi-Fi seems simple plug it into the HR24 ethernet and it should find my wireless network so I can access the internet.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Cdace said:


> So do I need the New Wireless Direct Cinema Connection Kit or is the NETGEAR - Universal Wi-Fi Adapter a good alternative? The Netgear Wi-Fi seems simple plug it into the HR24 ethernet and it should find my wireless network so I can access the internet.


I installed that unit last week at my Sister in laws' and was up and running in minutes. Very, very simple to install and sret up.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Cdace said:


> So do I need the New Wireless Direct Cinema Connection Kit or is the NETGEAR - Universal Wi-Fi Adapter a good alternative? The Netgear Wi-Fi seems simple plug it into the HR24 Ethernet and it should find my wireless network so I can access the internet.


Well, you should also think about the future. If going to get another receiver for another TV. Using the Ethernet port on the HR24 disables its DECA. Making it necessary for your additional receiver to also use Ethernet. This is fine if you home is pre-wired with Ethernet, but if it wireless, it means a purchase of another Wi-Fi. But a WCCK, which is cheaper then the Netgear uses the existing satellite wiring for networking.


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

just buy the wireless adapter from Best buy. Make sure it has the ethernet cord though. Direct TV only has ethernet on the back of their boxes.

You can get one for like 40 bucks instead of the price that Direct TV sells their product for.

Once you connect the adaptor to the back of your DVR, you hit the sync botton on your adapter and then you hit the sync button on your wireless router.

After that you run the setup from your dvr.

Takes about 4 or 5 hours for all on demand channels to pop up.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

mcl77 said:


> just buy the wireless adapter from Best buy. Make sure it has the ethernet cord though. Direct TV only has ethernet on the back of their boxes.
> 
> You can get one for like 40 bucks instead of the price that Direct TV sells their product for.


$25 + $6.99 shipping for the WCCK from DirecTV.


----------



## Cdace (Jul 30, 2011)

Vin said:


> $25 + $6.99 shipping for the WCCK from DirecTV.


At the Directv site the WCCK is $79.99. I have not seen it anywhere for the $25 price even on e-Bay. I would love to get it at that price but it's just not possible.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Cdace said:



> At the Directv site the WCCK is $79.99. I have not seen it anywhere for the $25 price even on e-Bay. I would love to get it at that price but it's just not possible.


I just went and logged into the DirecTV site and I can get it for $32 shipped too.

You have to log into your account and go the the my equipment tab. Then click on DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit, and then add the DIRECTV CINEMA™ Connection Kit (Self-Installation) to your cart. It should be $32. I think someone said you have to have SWM and Whole Home DVR active on your account before you can order it this way though.


----------



## Cdace (Jul 30, 2011)

OK Thanks...that's what the problem is. I am not signed up for whole home service. I did not want to rent the other boxes since only the first one was free.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

Cdace said:


> OK Thanks...that's what the problem is. I am not signed up for whole home service. I did not want to rent the other boxes since only the first one was free.


Well, maybe the Netgear wireless adapter that davring suggested might be the way to go....with Best Buy's return policy there's really no risk. Powerline adapters http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156283 would be another option for this application.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Beerstalker said:


> Then click on DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit, and then add the DIRECTV CINEMA™ Connection Kit (Self-Installation) to your cart. It should be $32.


Are you talking about the wired or wireless version?

The street price of the CCK-W seems to be upwards of $100 through retail (i.e. Solid Signal, [email protected]). Heck of a deal at 1/3rd the price.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> Are you talking about the wired or wireless version?
> 
> The street price of the CCK-W seems to be upwards of $100 through retail (i.e. Solid Signal, [email protected]). Heck of a deal at 1/3rd the price.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


>


In this case, the picture doesn't conclusively answer the question but it does bear a remarkable resemblance to the wired version that isn't going to help the OP (because they already have one).

Street price on the wired version seems to be under $20 so this isn't a bargain.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> In this case, the picture doesn't conclusively answer the question but it does bear a remarkable resemblance to the wired version that isn't going to help the OP (because they already have one).
> 
> Street price on the wired version seems to be under $20 so this isn't a bargain.


Once again, if you knew what you're posting about, it would help greatly.
The picture "clearly shows" the two coax connectors that are ONLY on the wireless CCK.
Why don't you log into your DirecTV account and check this out?


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

Cdace said:


> I have been trying to figure this out but have not had any luck. I have a HR24-500 unit which evidently has an internal DECA. I also purchased a DECA Broadband Adapter 1MRO-01. I have Optimum as my internet provider and my linksys wireless router is in a different room not located near the Directv box. How do I set this up so I can connect to the internet so I can access the Direct Cinema option? Thanks


Do you have a SWM LNB? If so you can connect the broadband deca you have to your router and to a coax out to the swm. YOur HR24 already has a deca built in so you don't need to do anything on that end.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Like VOS says it is pretty clear if you can actually get to the page and read the information. This is for self install, it doesn't require a new coax run because you can put it inline with your current wiring. Only the Wireless CCK can be used that way.

The wired CCK requires professional installation, because it requires either a splitter or a new line to be run to it rather than just being installed inline with the current wiring. They don't want most customers trying to do that.


----------

